# Worst Horse Picture Contest 2!



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

So this is the third time I will be trying to post voting for this contest! I was orginally going to post a poll for a week and have the entrant's picture along with it...but yeah it won't work :-x So just tell me who you think had the worst horse picture! Here is the link to thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/worst-horse-picture-contest-46651/
I will count up the votes on February 22.


----------

